# I need a cement slab.



## USAM 8541 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to have a cement pad pored in the backyard to store the boat. If anyone knows of anyone that does good work please let me know.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Where at? How big?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a guy that has done it for 30+ years. Ill let him know about it, you want to pm your number to me.


----------



## USAM 8541 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lastcast- It's in Cantonment, the boat is a 23 ft Proline I'm going to take some measurements today.


----------

